# Anabolic Steroids and Kidney Damage



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The New York Times recently ran a feature titled, “Bodybuilders See Kidney Damage With Steroids.” These stories surface in magazines and newspapers on a regular basis, and many people in the hardcore bodybuilding community are quick to dismiss them as “uninformed, anti-steroid propaganda.” This one however, raised some eyebrows because it not only described the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

